# Last Exit In New Jersey - One of 2010's Top Three Mysteries - Red Adept Reviews



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

NAMED ONE OF THE TOP THREE MYSTERIES OF 2010
~ Red Adept Reviews Annual Indie Awards
"This is one of the best books I have read in quite awhile. And, with as many books as I read, that's saying something."












Nice young ladies really shouldn't be dumping bodies at sea.

Then again, that isn't stopping Hazel Moran, and she can't figure where anyone got the idea she was nice to begin with. Raised aboard her father's aging schooner and riding shotgun in their old 18-wheeler, there's little on the road or water that she can't handle; it's her people skills that need work. Normally that isn't an issue - behind the wheel of a Kenworth most people tend to leave her alone. But when Hazel and her father become the targets of some unsavory characters hunting for her blue-haired cousin, their stolen tractor-trailer truck and a delivery that never arrived, she knows it's time to heed a lesson learned from her favorite hard-boiled paperbacks: playing nice will only end in tears.

For ten sweltering days Hazel navigates the Garden State's highways and shorelines, contending with a suspiciously wealthy stranger, white trash, Born Agains, appliance salesmen, an unstable stalker javascript:void(0);and his curiously troublesome companion. It'll take all her ingenuity, not to mention some fishing tackle and high voltage, if Hazel hopes to protect her family and unravel this tangle of greed and betrayal. And anyone who gets too close, no matter their intent, will discover just how dangerous Hazel truly is as she sets in motion a twisted plan to uncover the truth, settle some scores, and if possible not wind up dead in the process.

For more information: http://cegrundler.wordpress.com/last-exit-in-new-jersey/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, C.E., and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's featured author at the Indie Spotlight is

Saturday: C.E. Grundler - Last Exit In New Jersey

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## jackwestjr_author (Aug 19, 2010)

Is that on the way to New York or Philly?


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

The exit in question is on the Garden State Parkway north, just before the New York State Thruway. The image on the cover is the actual sign, though in reality it's on the shoulder.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

cegrundler said:


> Nice young ladies from the Garden State really shouldn't be dumping bodies at sea.


I agree. We dig a three foot hole somewhere in the Pine Barrens, then cover it with lime and plant a tree on top of it.

THAT is how you dispose of a body.



Spoiler



Not that I know this from first hand experience.


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

Ah yes. The tried and true shallow grave.  Such a classic, never goes out of style, and a particular favorite of one of my characters.  

Now you have me pining for the Down Jersey Barrens.


----------



## Rob Drob (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi I just picked this book up.  Looking forward to reading it...  Thanks

Rob..


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

That's great!  I'd love to hear what you think!  Happy reading!


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm so happy!!! Red Adept gave Last Exit In New Jersey Five Stars!!! She said: "This is one of the best books I have read in quite awhile. And, with as many books as I read, that's saying something."

To see the full review, go to: http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=3481


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Congratulations on the wonderful review!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I bought this book today based solely on Red's words so well done on the review.


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

farrellclaire, Thanks!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce that Last Exit In New Jersey is our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

I've been considering this book so "Book of the Day" status, great reviews and another indie entry for the November give away gave me the push needed to purchase today.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I just finished the book I was reading and was wondering what to start next, fiction wise, when I noticed this as the book of the day.  It looks great, no idea how I haven't noticed it before.

I love the Kindleboard authors.  No idea how I got along reading prior to joining here.  90% of my fiction reads come by here and goodreads.


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd like to say thanks to everyone for all your support!!!


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

MYSTERIES FOR MUTTS - A Fundraiser for Animals in Need

Hi everyone!

I'm asking animal lovers and mystery readers to come together in raising money for a worthwhile cause -- to benefit New Jersey's abandoned, abused and neglected animals. I'm pledging for each copy of Last Exit In New Jersey sold from December 1, 2010 through January 31, $1.00 will be donated to the New Jersey Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals (www.njspca.org).

The NJSPCA, a non-profit organization, receives no government aid or tax dollars. It is funded solely by donations, grants, bequests and fines levied. My goal is to raise not only funds, but public awareness for the NJSPCA as they aid the welfare of animals throughout the state. Donations can also be made directly to the NJSPCA through their website: www.njspca.org

Priced at $2.99, Last Exit In New Jersey has met with glowing reviews, including 5 Stars from Red Adept, and has been described as fast, well written, entertaining and a shining example of what self-published can and should be. Check it out at http://www.cegrundler.com/works.htm- if it sounds like something you'd enjoy, grab a copy; you'll get a great read AND you'll help protect animals from abuse, cruelty and neglect.


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

To all the readers out there who made Last Exit In New Jersey one of Amazon's Top 100 Bestsellers, I'd like to say THANKS! 

Have a great 4th of July!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I bought this one a while back. Since I seem to be on a mystery kick I will move it up in the TBR pile.

Congrats on your sales. 

~ Jenna


----------

